# Thought on this PB Lamancha buck



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

Born early March. Would like to know what everyone thinks of him.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow..nice looking fellow..good size..does he have elf ears? or gopher?


----------



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

He has gopher ears


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

He's gorgeous! I love the spots


----------



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Lookin' good! Can I have him? 

ETA: Do you have pics of his dam's udder, too?


----------



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

Not at the moment but here is his sires dams udder


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

gopher ears about makes him perfect!!..I love his color..looks like a few of the kids we had last season...


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

He must be a keeper for sure.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

What is his pedigree? Sorry for all the questions, It's just I'm impressed.


----------



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

RPS Acres Cimbad is his and his dam is RPS Acres Beautiful Nightmare. His Registered name is All American Acres Ernest T Buck


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

RPS has some lovely goats


----------



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes Hannah is a good friend of mine. Lucky enough to have some awesome genetics from her


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very cool!


----------

